# (gekaufte) Windows 7 Lizenz kann nicht aktiviert werden



## LordMirdalan (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo erst mal,
ich habe bei Release Windows 7 Professional (64bit) als SB gekauft und auf meinem damaligen PC ohne Probleme installiert und aktiviert (online). 
Nun habe ich einen völlig neuen PC zusammengestellt Win 7 draufgespielt und jetzt sagt es mir, Windows kann mit diesem Schlüssel nicht aktiviert werden.
Meine Probleme:
Zum einen kann ich ja mit SystemBuildner nicht den MS Support verwenden, oder, um an einen n euen Schlüssel zu kommen.
Desweitern glaubt ich langsam, dass bei der ersten Aktivierung Informationen über Hardware an Microsoft gegangen sind und so der Schlüssel an Prozessor Mainboard Etc. gekoppelt ist, da das draufspielen auf den alten PC funktioniert, kann das sein?
Danke.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Mai 2010)

Nach größerem Hardwarewechsel immer die telefonische Produktaktivierung benutzen:
How to contact a Microsoft Product Activation Center


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Mai 2010)

Ja Telefonisch geht es dann, habe ich auch schon machen müssen. Ach und den Support darfst du natürlich nutzen, bei der normalen Version hast du nur zwei Anrufe frei und bei der SB Version musst du halt gleich beim erten Anruf die Telefon Kosten bezahlen aber nutzen darfst du ihn natürlich auch.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Mai 2010)

Hast du die selbe DVD verwendet wie bei der 1. Installation ?

Denn z.B. eine Ultimate DVD geht nicht wenn man nur einen Home Premium Key hat,
deswegen habe ich mir extra eine HOME Premium SB Version zusätzlich gekauft, da bei meinem Atom PC keine dabei war.

Aktivieren ging dann aber nur über Telefon und ja es werden Daten zur PC Hardware an MS geschickt deswegen muss man bei Hardwareumbau/austausch gelegentlich auch neu Aktivieren.


----------



## LordMirdalan (26. Mai 2010)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
zum Support muss ich sagen, war mir klar dass man den benutzen kann, aber ich hab bei MS auf der Hompage von Preisen für den Support gelesen da kann man sich auch ein neues Windows drum kaufen, kann mich also bitte jemand aufklären wie dass genau funktioniert, hab nämlich gehört man kann sich nen neuen Key schicken lassen wenn man anruft, wär ja aber ewig teuer?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Mai 2010)

@LordMirdalan

Die Tel-Nummer müsste eine kostenlose 0800er Nummer sein. Auch für die erneute Aktivierung musst du nichts bezahlen. Fazit: alles kostenlos!
Und so geht es: Wie kann ich Windows-7 telefonisch aktivieren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Mai 2010)

Ja die Nummer ist kostenlos, wenn deine ID nicht angenommen wird wirst du Automatisch mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden und der gibt dir dan kostenlos einen neuen aktivirungs Code, das wars schon also alles kostenlos!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2010)

Du hast ja deine Lizenz schon vezahlt, wäre also albern noch mal Geld zu verlangen, wenn du sie wieder benutzen willst.
Microsoft *muss* dir das kostenlos anbieten, alles andere wäre gesetzeswidrig.


----------



## Naumo (26. Mai 2010)

genauso wars bei mir... hardware gewechselt und bei der installation sagt er ich muss des aktivieren, jedoch stand da gleich die nummer dabei die ich anrufen soll.. is ne telefonmaschine wo du dann deinen key am telefon eingeben musst und dann wird dir der neue code gesagt. isn affenlanges teil, also gut zuhören und mitschreiben.


----------

